# Продам готово-выборный аккордеон Pigini



## diorel (21 Мар 2019)

Продам готово-выборный аккордеон в хорошем состоянии,3 года


----------



## vev (21 Мар 2019)

Меня терзают смутные сомнения..... 
За время пути собачка успела подрасти на 20%?





Купить аккордеон, гармонь, баян, БУ и новый в Москве на Avito


Бесплатные объявления о продаже аккордеонов, гармони, баянов в Москве. Самая свежая база объявлений на Avito




www.avito.ru


----------



## zet10 (21 Мар 2019)

Это не сомнения, это реальность! Этот инструмент действительно стоит 500 тысяч, если кого Интерисует дам контакт, а вообще найдите его на Авито, vev уже бросил на него ссылку. С хозяйкой можно было даже поторговаться.....дерзайте на прямую! Удачи!


----------



## diorel (21 Мар 2019)

Уже поздно я вчера его купил,продавать особо не спешу,самому нравится.


----------



## vev (21 Мар 2019)

diorel написал(а):


> Уже поздно я вчера его купил,продавать особо не спешу,самому нравится.


вот и славненько. Тему закрываю


----------

